# Jr Gent I fountain nib not replaceable?



## Martin G (Dec 31, 2013)

Turned a couple of fountain pens this Christmas, a Jr Gent II for my brother and a Jr Gent for myself.  He uses a fountain pen all the time so I upgraded the nib in his right off.  I just pulled out the stock nib and feed and installed the new nib with the stock feed.  No trouble.  He loves it.  So now it's a few days after Christmas and I'm fiddling with my Jr Gent I.  The nib and feed will NOT come out.  I did a little searching and found a thread post that says Jr Gent I nibs are not replaceable.  Is that true or is there a way around it?  The stock nib is scratchy and skips.


----------



## edstreet (Dec 31, 2013)

Thread patterns differ by maker of the housing. If the freed and nib is same size then use the original housing.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Martin G (Dec 31, 2013)

The problem is that I can't get the original nib and feed out of the housing.  On the Jr Gent II that I made for my brother they just pulled straight out with little effort.  I've pulled and wiggled and pulled but the nib and feed won't come out of this Jr Gent I.


----------



## jmbaker79 (Dec 31, 2013)

They will come out, most likely... I have had a few in the past that Came right out, and some that are in there so tight that by the time you get them out you have to replace the feed as well bcz you have damaged it.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 31, 2013)

You may need to turn the feed/nib then pull out. I am no fountain pen expert but I think some feeds pull straight out and some require a turn to clear some kind of keeper then they will pull out. Either way, the nib should pull out. There is info on this in the library. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## edstreet (Dec 31, 2013)

Think there is a video on how to remove that.


----------



## watchman7 (Dec 31, 2013)

Try heating it up a bit with really hot water. Worked for me a couple of times.


----------



## jimjam66 (Jan 1, 2014)

The Junior Gent I nib/feed are GLUED into the housing.  Pull them any harder and you will destroy the pen!  You might try the nib smoothing information on either Richard Binder's website or the Edison Pens website, but you're pretty much stuck with that nib.  Sorry!


----------



## Martin G (Jan 1, 2014)

Well heck.  I guess I get to learn nib smoothing.    Probably a good skill to have.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 2, 2014)

jimjam66 said:


> The Junior Gent I nib/feed are GLUED into the housing. Pull them any harder and you will destroy the pen! You might try the nib smoothing information on either Richard Binder's website or the Edison Pens website, but you're pretty much stuck with that nib. Sorry!


That is dead on the money.  You can buy parts to replace the nib but you need the housing, the feed and the nib, and the ones I bought were iffy to put together some wouldn't go together.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 2, 2014)

do you happen to know the thread size on the housing?  If they cant be removed then they would have to be replaced.  I was unaware of any type of glue being used but just shows that I need to read more


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 2, 2014)

edstreet said:


> do you happen to know the thread size on the housing? If they cant be removed then they would have to be replaced. I was unaware of any type of glue being used but just shows that I need to read more


I don't off the top of my head but I can ask.


----------



## Martin G (Jan 7, 2014)

Just for the heck of it I dropped the section of my Jr Gent I into a pan of 180 degree water and let it sit for a few minutes.  Took it out and let it cool off enough to handle.  I thought the hot water might loosen the glue on the nib and feed.  It did.  I was able to remove both.  I reinstalled the stock feed with a Bock #5 medium nib.  I'm pretty pleased with it but I may try a #5 fine nib.  I think the medium might be a little fat for my tastes.  I'll write with it for a while and then decide.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I made a few of the Gent I awhile back and experienced the same "glued in" problem.

3 - 480 second cycles in my heated ultrasonic cleaner (heat on) made seperating the nib and feed from the housing almost effortless.


----------



## Martin G (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll have to try that.  I have a really old ultrasonic cleaner.  It's so old it has vacuum tubes in it but then so does my shop radio.


----------

